# 40k Trivia Game - The Third



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Round Three Time

This is the 40k Trivia Game (again, yes again). It's really simple. One person asks a question (obviously it has to be 40k related), then the next poster tries to answer it. If the original poster verifies the answer correct then the answerer gets to ask the next question. Every question you answer correctly is worth one point, and I'll record everyones' scores in this post. If you don't verify other people's answer to your question right or wrong for 24 hours or don't ask a question after you've been verified correct for 24 hours someone else can ask a new question. If no-one can answer your question correctly for three days then you can ask a new question. The winner is the person with highest score at the end of the month! There are also awards that you can get by doing certain things, they are listed below. So now's a chance to show of your knowledge of 40k! (or just Google the answer! ) 

This game will end on October 31st! 

Awards 

* (D) = The Dominator award: Answer 3 or more questions in a row. 
* (ST) = The Stumper award: If a question is asked and no one gets the correct answer within 3 days. 
* (SP) = The Speed Demon Award: Answer a question within five minutes of it being posted. 
* (40KF) = The 40k Trivia Freak award: Answer 50 questions correctly. 

Scores:

Asianavatar: 6 * (D)
Skuzzlebumm: 4
Words of Truth: 4* (SP) * (D)
Jacobite: 3* (ST)
cccp_one: 3
Sei 'fir: 2 
501st: 2
MarzM: 1
Asianavatar: 1
SensaiSwindler: 1
Elchimpster: 1
ThunderBolt: 1
Slade: 1
Wrath Of Khaine: 1
Viscount Vash: 1

Since MarzM won the last round he gets first question.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, here we go (again), nice and easy

Q, Where was the Emperor born? (country+region)


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Central Anatolia


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Half a job! Thats the region, whats his nationality?



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

turkish / anatolian


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

aye! Although technically, the chances of him being Kurdish is quite high!




MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So thats one to Sei 'fir?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

it would seem so.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Which space marine chapter aided in the captre of arch-heretic Decius Mus?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lamenters?


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

nope sorry jac


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

You know i told Jaco that it was the Lords of Wrath but he just doesn't listen! You just cant get the staff nowadays.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So much for not joining in aye MarzM  

I thought i'd let you use it if you wanted - you need all the help you can get :wink: 

Please don't hit me - I was just joking oh big scary looking one


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh really? Is that a fact?

Wheres my passport?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

"Ma im just going out for a bit"

*runs out the door screaming*


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

chat?



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol you just missed me dude - walked out the door.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

marzm your right


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

back on topic...grey knights?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sei 'fir said:


> marzm your right


Sorry cccp, MarzMs got it. I doubt we will get a Q from him today as its his B'day. lol. :drunk: 

But as you said Back on topic.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Viscount Vash said:


> Sei 'fir said:
> 
> 
> > marzm your right
> ...


oops. me and sei fir posted at the same time!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello! Im back from drinking! Boooooooo!

I thought since where we are, kind of!

Q:- What is an Imperial Guardsmans punishment for heresy?


Im going to bed to sober up. bye bye


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Much like most punishments melted out by the IG - its death.

The method is to "have his extrimites removed and left to bleed to death". The body is then burned.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

a leaflet for HA (heretics anonymous"


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

er, death. and probably a nasty form of it.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

MarzM said:


> Hello! Im back from drinking! Boooooooo!
> 
> I thought since where we are, kind of!
> 
> ...


A nasty hangover...no wait thats you.... I reckon Jacs has it anyway.. Lol.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Well that would be correct jaco. Your Q mate. (i'm much better now vash, lol.)

MarzM :mrgreen: 


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Um um um. Ok.

Voragian Thex spent the majority of M39 doing what?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

He spent 2 centuries attempting to prove the Ardentite theorems. Basically a thorian belief that the Emperor mainfets himself throup a group of, or even the entirety of mankind. One example is that they see the development/evolution of psykers as a manifestation of the emperors powers through the masses.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Done and dusted my freind - well done. Which source did you find that from may I ask? - I thought it would have taken longer than it did.

Your q


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Thornian source book, knew i'd read it in there so just double checked online.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

What famously happened at the "giants coffin".

Pretty easy IMO - sorry really really tired after a long weekend gaming and an equally long weeks work so far.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Scythes of the Emperor were almost wiped out by hive fleet Kraken. Only a 100 escaped as the first company held the line so they could retreat.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey guys just thought I'd tell you that I'm going away for a couple of days on a film shoot for a mate of mine. Got a week end of hard core drinking and filming in freezing cold weather ahead of me. Can't wait. 

I'll see you all on monday and update the scores then.

(This post is really for my benefit so I can see where I was up to re: scores. I'll delete once I get back)


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Asianavatar gets the next Q.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The Adepta Sororitas originated from a female cult that worshiped the Emperor. On Which world was this cult located?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ophelia IV


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nope, that is where they are mainly located now, the original cult was found somewhere else.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

San Leor


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Correct Sei 'fir


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn now i need to think of a question


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

what were Vandires last words?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't die, I am too busy


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Easy

"I don't have time to die... I'm too busy!" 

LOL story of my life that one.

oooo 2 mins out, was typing when you answered. Sniper!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't get the quote exactly right, so I am pretty sure that question goes to you Skcuzzlebumm


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

well asian youwere first but skuzz your wording was exact so fight amongst each other


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

i give it to Skcuzzlebumm


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Very diplomatic of you sir.

Ok then a quicky for 10....

What symbol marked out the Volpone 10th from regular troops?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Are you referring to their "blueblood" status or an actual descriptive mark? (Such as an aquila?) I got nothing if it's the latter.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Like i said "What Symbol". So yes it is a specific descriptive mark that they all have.

All the Volpone are Bluebloods but the 10th has a specific isignia/symbol that marks them out.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Black Hellguns?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Fraid not, many hellguns are black and a weapon, not a symbol.

This is specifically mentioned as marking them out from thier fellow comrades.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Come on guys you've only got till 10:36pm to answer this. You don't wanna give me a stumper for something this easy do you? (well easy since i know the ans!)


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

A Blue (indigo) eagle above their unit marking.


MarzM :mrgreen: 

Im not meant to be playing!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i could have answered this, but i really couldnt be bothered to read the book. sorry.

and marz, youre allowed to play in this game!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Its a self imposed ban apparently.

Scores have been updated as well.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

MarzM said:


> A Blue (indigo) eagle above their unit marking.
> 
> 
> MarzM :mrgreen:
> ...


I could be pedantic and say that the answer was to late - but i can;t be bothered thinking of a new Q after 4 pints of guiness whilst watching scotland -v- portugal.

Your Q sir.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

See thats the bugger of this clock thing! Unless i was smashed out my nut on pain killers, i was pretty sure that i posted that answer in the afternoon sometime! Oh well cheers Sckuzz;

Q; What caused the Tarantis Systems sun to go Supernova?


P.s. I watched the rubgy too! Sadly not guiness, im not allowed alcohol for another 2 weeks! (p.s. the doc doesn't know about my birthday :drunk: lol


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Was it Nightbringer leaching its energy?

Its either that or 2 other answers i have in my head.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

No, not nightbringer mate in afraid.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Abbaddon and his 3 blackstone fortresses


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

That would be my next one Asianavatar.

Failing you been right my 3rd option would be Inquisitor Kryptman inducing it to go supernova so as to "divert" a protion of Hive Fleet Leviathan.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

AsianAvatar is correct. 

Abbaddon used three Blackstone fortresses to make the sun go supernova during the assault on the Tarantis system so stop the Imperium as a jump point.


Your go AA


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

What incident just after the horus heresy lead to the deaths of over 400 imperial fists and the ascension of Perturabo to a deamon prince?


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

The seige of the eternal fortress on Sebastus IV, also known as the Iron Cage. Perturabo set a decoy stronghold surrounded by 20 miles of mines, trenches, bunkers, and other assorted nastiness.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

The Iron Cage (Sebastus IV). Rogal Dorn and the IF took 19 years to recover from that failed siege of the Eternal Fortress.

Dorn talked smack and got denied, only to be rescued by Roboute Guilliman and the Ultramarines.


**crap**
Already answered while I was answering!
hate that!


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

hehe, sorry elch


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Ohhh Sensai got in first, your go Sensai


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks AA, alright question:

What was the effect ON TERRA of Magnus the Red's sorcerous warning to the emperor that Horus had betrayed him? (some would say the real reason the emperor called for him to be disciplined)


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

It broke the seal on the Emperor's super secret project, a way in to the Eldar Webway which would make Warp Travel Obsolete.


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Spot on Elch, your Q.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Who burned the *original* "City of Light" to the ground?
*edited for clarification. Thanks Sei'fir


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the city of light still intact in the form of TS space crafts


----------



## ThunderBolt (May 30, 2007)

space wolves?


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Space Wolves FTW!
Your go T-Bolt!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Seeing as Thunderbolt has asked a question do you want to ask another Elchimpster or shall I?


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Go ahead Jacobite.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh bugger it now I have to think of a question. Um - Where is Loki found?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Antimar-Subsector in the Scarus-Sector.

Tis the home world of Harlon Nayl.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct my freind. Your go.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Grrrrrrr that puts me back in the lead  (well since marz aint playing much).

OK first thing that popped into my head:

What is Nazdregs ship called?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Scylla?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

yep your Q.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

hmm um ok - what were the Code Words that Landerson heard to tell him of a compromised safehouse?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Gereon falls?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

even though it dies


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

cccp_one has it. You question my freind.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Since cccp hasn't posted a question I think its your go again jacobite


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

what are the two highest ranks at the top of the IG command chain?

note - both ranks are of the same level, however there are two different names.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Lord Commander Militant of the Imperial Guard & High Commander Militant


----------



## 501st (Aug 24, 2007)

Warmaster and Lord Solar


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

correct 501st! your Q.


----------



## 501st (Aug 24, 2007)

What was the first job of the Commisaars?


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Co-ordination and integration btween regiments


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

To enforce the Imperial creed and destroy deviation.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

enforce discipline?


----------



## 501st (Aug 24, 2007)

Slade is on the right track and has almost got it


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

maintain the morale of the troops


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

liase between guard and marines?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

To ensure orders are being followed in a uniform fashion and to make sure that all departmento munitorium hardware is accounted for.


----------



## 501st (Aug 24, 2007)

Did Yall miss the part where I said Slade was close?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

the primary rationale of a commissar is to keep a watch on the unit's commander.


----------



## 501st (Aug 24, 2007)

The answer I was looking for was to insure intergration of regiments combined from old regiments


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Slade not close enough?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

I would think so but Jac is "Da Boss2 here so his call.


Any or either way lets get the quiz moving again PLEASE


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry guys. The email reply messages have been on the blink. Should have picked up on this though. I think Slade was close enough. This round will end at the end of the month.

Sorry again. Auditions kinda got on top of me but im back now.


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll ask a question when I get back from work


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

What was the cause of the rift between El'Jonson and Russ?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

On the world of Dulan, the Space Wolves and Dark Angels were to assault an enemy held fortress. Russ claimed the right to lead the attack, but 'Lion' EI'Jonson, commander of the Dark Angels, refused and started the attack early. Which Russ viewed as a slurr on his and the space wolves honour.

So after the battle was won Russ punched El'Johnson to the ground. But was then cheekily KO'd by a return blow from the Lion. When he came to the Lion and the dark angels where gone.


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Your Q Skcuzz


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

What was the distinguishing feature of the Ygmral strain of genestealer?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

feeder tendrils


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

not really what i was after but i'll accept (i was looking for the where multi armed slugs not bipeds).

Your Q dude?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

OK guys just thought I'd tell you all that this is still running and will end at the end of the month. I'll ask the question: Who was the commanding officer of the Mordant 13th


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok - it was Colonel Bane - like the last time I asked it. Ok new question:

Where was the Fortress Of Arrogance recovered from?

Easy I know


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

From.. Golgotha?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Correct - your q Wrath


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

What does the symbol of the Biel-Tan craftworld actually stand for?


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

dose it stand for Rebirth?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm looking for the full meaning.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

'Rebirth of Ancient Days'?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats obviously right. Your Q, J.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Who gave Novabazky a plasma pistol?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Answer was Hark - His Last Command. Anybody can ask the next question as I'm going to be away over the weekend.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Just to get this moving seeing as everybody is too polite to take a freebie, I will ask a question, 

What variant of landraider was first used by the Red Scorpions Space marine chapter?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> Just to get this moving seeing as everybody is too polite to take a freebie, I will ask a question,
> 
> What variant of landraider was first used by the Red Scorpions Space marine chapter?


that would be the Land Raider Helios


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Bingo! your up Words of Truth.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What was the original name of the world that is now called Gorkamorka by Orks.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Name was Angelis


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Correct! Your question.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

What sister superior was the sole survivor of the forces sent to Parnis and is now being sought by the Ordo Malleus.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sister Ephrael Stern ?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep back to you WoT


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What was Huron Blackheart's Original name.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Lufgt Huron


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Correct :smile: back to you!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The order of the sacred rose was formed to honour which Sister?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sister Arabella i believe


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice return WoT, your question again


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

(Did i get the speed bonus for that last one?)

Right, Whose shrine was destroyed by the fallen phoenix?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think you did

The Shrine of Asur was destroyed by the Fallen Phoenix


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats right i should of made it more specific to who refused to flee when the shrine was destroyed, i forgot it wasn't fuegans shrine it was _the_ shrine of asur. your question.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Torquemada Coteaz is the High Protector of the Formosa Sector. Who did he take the title from?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Inquisitor Laredian, because he was playing with daemonhosts.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Spelled wrong, but still correct answer WoT


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What chapter was ordered to perform Exterminatus upon the planet Stalinvast


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Imperial Ravagers


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This feels like tennis lol :tongue: your question.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The birth of which god caused the creation of the eye of terror.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The Prince of Pleasure, Slaanesh


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

You are correct vash. I was getting tired of telling WoT that he was correct.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Only cause i had uni today and wasn't able to check the forums


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Vash your question.

24 hours guys.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

oops, sorry. Give it to sombody else to ask Jacs.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

OK Final question of the game: Who did Coteaz take over from?

Easy I know


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

inquisitor lariedan


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Spelling si wrong but you've got the idea. 

Well guys thats the end of the game congrats to Asianavatar for winning number 3.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That last question was asked like a page back  Did you count my dominator bonus to?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha I know - it shows whos paying attention. I'll add it now sorry WOT.


----------

